# CTF Lebach 10.04.11 - Mitfahrer gesucht



## Bocacanosa (13. März 2011)

Am 10.04.2011 findet die diesjährige CTF in Lebach statt.

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=33286&mode=breiten_detail 


Fährt wer von hier mit, dem ich mich anschließen kann?!? Alleine ist sowas immer blöd...

Bin jetzt nicht so der "Heizer", sondern eher der Tourer, der auch mal die Landschaft genießt. Nen Schnitt zwischen 15 und 25 km/h krieg ich 
hin /natürlich je nach Gelände...)


----------



## amg 2 (13. März 2011)

welche strecke willst du den fahren ??

bin moment nicht so fit .

habe gesehen das es eine 52 und 30km strecke gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (13. März 2011)

nö, ich habe da Mittagschicht :-(

Aber nächsten Sonntag in luxenburg, soll ne tolle Strecke sein...


----------



## Bocacanosa (13. März 2011)

amg 2 schrieb:


> welche strecke willst du den fahren ??
> 
> bin moment nicht so fit .
> 
> habe gesehen das es eine 52 und 30km strecke gibt.



Kommt drauf an, wie Fit ich bis dahin bin. Momentan siehts nach 30 km aus.



Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> nö, ich habe da Mittagschicht :-(
> 
> Aber nächsten Sonntag in luxenburg, soll ne tolle Strecke sein...



Schaff ich zeitlich leider nicht.


----------



## amg 2 (13. März 2011)

bei 30km wäre ich dabei, habe aber kein cube bike.


----------



## Bocacanosa (14. März 2011)

Ok. Können uns dann ja kurzfristig abstimmen.

Und die Fahrrad Marke ist mir ziemlich egal.


----------



## amg 2 (14. März 2011)

ok , können 2-3 tage voher was abmachen.

muss man sich in lebach anmelden ??


----------



## crazyeddie (14. März 2011)

bei ctfs meldet man sich üblicherweise nur vor ort an, nicht vorher.


----------



## Dr.Slown (14. März 2011)

hi,
wenn ich frei habe komm ich auch mit.
übrigens hab ich auch kein cube, dafür eins aus alten coladosen und eins kommt aus dem gelben sack!!

gruß


----------



## Seppo73 (15. März 2011)

Tach zusammen,

ich würde mich auch gerne für eine schöne Tour anschließen.
Bin zurzeit noch nicht gerade fit aber bis da hin wird das schon funzen.
währe schön wenn ne nette Truppe zusammen käme.

Grüße aus dem Bohnental


----------



## amg 2 (15. März 2011)

das ist ja klasse , melden sich immer mehr .

am besten machen mir einen treffpunkt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (15. März 2011)

hallo, herr DR......

warst du mal beim fahrtraining vom eddie in SB. ??


----------



## Bocacanosa (15. März 2011)

Seppo73 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich würde mich auch gerne für eine schöne Tour anschließen.
> Bin zurzeit noch nicht gerade fit aber bis da hin wird das schon funzen.
> ...



Wir wollen ja eh nur die kleine Strecke fahren. Und mit ein paar Leuts wirds bestimmt klasse!




amg 2 schrieb:


> das ist ja klasse , melden sich immer mehr .
> 
> am besten machen mir einen treffpunkt aus.



Treffpunkt wird wohl der Parkplatz von der Veranstaltung sein. Kennt sich da jemand aus???

Uhrzeit können wir ja in der Woche vorher festlegen. Ich brauch ca. 30 - 45 Minuten nach Lebach.


----------



## amg 2 (15. März 2011)

da weis doch keiner wer wer ist .

wenn wir was abmachen können wir uns doch bei der mercedes in lebach treffen .


----------



## Dr.Slown (15. März 2011)

amg 2 schrieb:


> hallo, herr DR......
> 
> warst du mal beim fahrtraining vom eddie in SB. ??



hi,
ja das war ich.
treffpunkt sollten wir abmachen.
....oder wir kommen alle mit einer rose zur ctf.
dann kann man(n) sich nicht verpassen.und die lacher haben wir auch auf unserer seite.!!

gruß
Doc


----------



## amg 2 (15. März 2011)

mit einer roten rose........


----------



## Seppo73 (16. März 2011)

hallo,

jo ich kenn mich in Lebach einwenig aus...

Treffpunkt Mercedes würde gut passen, wenn der Start wieder in der Mottnerstr. ist.

Gruß Seppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (16. März 2011)

Ja, Startort ist die Mottener Str. (Grundschule St. Michael).

Also Treffen beim Auto Reitenbach. 



Startzeit ist zwischen 07:00 und 10:00 Uhr. Ich wäre für Treffen um halb 9 und dann dementsprechend Start gegen 09:00 - 09:30 Uhr.


----------



## Dr.Slown (16. März 2011)

die zeit würde ja mal passen.
lasst uns in kontakt bleiben.

gruß


----------



## amg 2 (16. März 2011)

bei mit würde es auch passen.


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. März 2011)

Hoffentlich stimmt die Wettervorhersage für Lebach am 10.04.2011:

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006143


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. März 2011)

_*ACHTUNG!

NEUER STARTORT! Rathaus statt Schule!
*_


http://breitensport.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=33286&mode=breiten_detail


----------



## Da Anhänger (29. März 2011)

es hät mich auch stark gewundert wenn die an der Grundschule gestartet wären..sind übrigens rings ums Rathaus min. 3 große Parkplätze. und von da Humes kannst du ja ohne auto beirollen da musste nicht mal treten bis lebach.wenn ihr es navi auf das Hallenbad Lebach ausrichtet werdet ihr bestimmt bis auf da Parkplatz gelotzt.


----------



## Bebbes (2. April 2011)

Kennt jemand das Höhenprofil und den Streckenverlauf
der 30km Strecke?
Danke
Bebbes


----------



## Da Anhänger (2. April 2011)

1000hm 30 km lebach raus-sandkaul nof-lebacher wald rund-rüber zum hoxberg-hoxberg hoch-hoxberg runter-lebach rathaus.

das sind 30 km da brauch man kein Höhenprofile und streckenverlaf das is nach 1.5std. gegessen.nicht jammern. fahren!

das mit den 1000hm war ein witz!

gruß


----------



## Dr.Slown (3. April 2011)

hi,
steht die zeit noch??


----------



## Bocacanosa (3. April 2011)

Von meiner Seite aus ja. 

08:30 Uhr beim Mercedes Händler!


Hat jemand die Adresse von dem fürs Navi???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cag (5. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, hat mittlerweile jamend nähere Angaben zum hm der beiden Strecken?

Danke !!! und viel Spaß am Sonntag


----------



## amg 2 (5. April 2011)

hans-schardt-str.:2

66822 lebach


----------



## Bocacanosa (7. April 2011)

So. Hab den Termin mal angelegt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11577 


Bitte eintragen, wer kommt!

Wir kommen wahrscheinlich zu zweit.


----------



## Action-Axel (8. April 2011)

wir fahren zu Zweit oder Dritt mit... man sieht sich auf der Stecke oder im Ziel


----------



## Bocacanosa (10. April 2011)

hier mal die Strecke:

http://runkeeper.com/user/RonnyF/activity/31250603

Die Zeit ist inkl. Pausen


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. April 2011)

War ne schöne CTF. 

Zwar hätte der Anteil der "Waldautobahnen" etwas geringer sein können, 
aber trotzdem hats Spaß gemacht. 

War es eigentlich "gewollt" das es auf dem Rückweg (von Saarwellingen kommend) die Downhillstrecke runterging? Oder war der Strecken-Pfeil nur ungünstig angebracht?


----------



## Action-Axel (12. April 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> hier mal die Strecke:
> 
> http://runkeeper.com/user/RonnyF/activity/31250603
> 
> Die Zeit ist inkl. Pausen


 

@ Ronny, in meinem Browser wird deine Strecke leider ganz zerhackt angezeigt. Ich kann aber sehen, dass es die 30km Stecke war, die du gefahren bis.

Hier sind meine Daten von der großen Runde:

http://www.sportstracklive.com/track/detail/actionaxel/Mountain-Biking/Lebach/CFT/155303


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. April 2011)

@Action-Axel,
Die Strecke von Ronny ist die 30er Runde. Ich konnte mir die problemlos im Firefox anschauen.
So wie ich dein Höhenprofil deute bist du nicht die Downhillstrecke runtergefahren und bist erst an der Motorcrossstrecke auf die 30er Runde gestoßen (wenige 100 Meter vor der Streckenteilung) - korrekt???


----------



## Action-Axel (12. April 2011)

dann liegt die verzerrte Ansicht an meinem Browser (IE8)

Ich kenne nur die Downhillstrecke am Hoxberg in Richtung Körprich. Die sind wir nicht runter.

Richtig! ca 100m nach der Crossstrecke sind wir auf die 30er Strecke gestoßen. Diese ist ein kurzes Stück parallel mit der 50er verlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (12. April 2011)

OK, dann hab ich mich also doch verfahren (war aber nicht der Einzige!!!).
Ca. 500 Meter bevor man an der Motorcrossstrecke vorbeifährt, beginnt ja links die Downhillstrecke und dort war ein Pfeil angebracht das es dort runter geht. und ca. in der Hälfte der Downhillstrecke war man ja wieder auf der CTF auf der 30er Runde...


----------



## Action-Axel (12. April 2011)

Den Pfeil haben wir/ich nicht gesehen...
aber ich weiß welche Stelle du meinst. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die Downhillstrecke Teil der CTF sein sollte?!?


----------



## Octopuse300 (12. April 2011)

Das konnt ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Aber der Pfeil war halt dort und auf der DH-Strecke habe ich noch jemanden eingesammelt der auch äußerst verwundert war das er plötzlich zwischen einigen Rampen stand... 
War aber kein Problem... Wir sind dann wieder langsam den Hoxberg hoch entlang der ausgeschilderten Strecke


----------



## crazyeddie (12. April 2011)

ich hab die abzweigung zur großen runde verpasst  ich hätte ja noch einen versuch gestartet, wenn die strecke nicht so langweilig gewesen wär.


----------



## stahlus (13. April 2011)

Langweilig ist nur die Strecke, die man langweilig fährt 

Sonntag gehts ja weiter, kurvenkratzen in Rosseln

Für alle die die nicht arbeiten müssen

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. April 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich hab die abzweigung zur großen runde verpasst  ich hätte ja noch einen versuch gestartet, wenn die strecke nicht so langweilig gewesen wär.



Wenn dir die 30er zu Langweilig war, hast du auf den weiteren 20 KM nix verpasst. Es ging nur über Waldautobahnen runter nach Saarwellingen und über andere Waldautobahnen zurück den Hoxberg hoch.

Die Abzweigung war übrigens auf auf em Hoxberg ca. 300 Meter bevor die Strecke ein paar Meter an der Straße entlang führte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

